# Best Tarantula for Cork Bark Tube?



## Acro (Oct 17, 2017)

What fairly common and inexpensive Tarantula would make use of a Cork Bark Tube placed in it's enclosure?  I'm looking for a Tarantula that will web inside of the tube and call it home, instead of picking a corner to web all over.

Any ideas?


.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 17, 2017)

My P. pulcher adult female made her home inside of the cork tube I gave her. I'd say anything from Psalmopoeus, maybe Poecilotheria. But tarantulas don't always do what we want them to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 17, 2017)

Some species will use a vertical one, such as Psalmo, some will use it if horizontal too. I have a G. acteon use a horizontal tube.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 17, 2017)

Any arboreal really. It's a game of chance sometimes.


----------



## Acro (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions so far.

Sorry, forgot to mention I was looking for an arboreal tarantula, so vertical or diagonal cork bark tube placement.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Oct 17, 2017)

Any avic would potentially use a tube.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 18, 2017)

My P. pulcher girl utilized it when it was vertical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acro (Oct 18, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> My P. pulcher girl utilized it when it was vertical.


She is beautiful!  And she sure made well use of that tube!
Thanks for posting those photos, they are superb.  



Anoplogaster said:


> Any avic would potentially use a tube.


An Avic avic would fit the "common and inexpensive Tarantula" ideal.  I did enjoy the Pink Toe I had years ago . . .

Thanks for the ideas you two!


.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 18, 2017)

Acro said:


> What fairly common and inexpensive Tarantula would make use of a Cork Bark Tube placed in it's enclosure?  I'm looking for a Tarantula that will web inside of the tube and call it home, instead of picking a corner to web all over.


My _Avicularia avicularia_ has a tree house:












Avicularia avicularia (Skyler)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Avicularia avicularia: sub-adult female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Acro (Oct 19, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> My _Avicularia avicularia_ has a tree house


Gorgeous spider and gorgeous web!  Thanks for posting that photo!


.


----------



## bryverine (Oct 20, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Any avic would potentially use a tube.


Any avic but mine... She decided both vertical cork bark pieces weren't good enough and merely used them as anchor points...


----------



## Anoplogaster (Oct 21, 2017)

bryverine said:


> Any avic but mine... She decided both vertical cork bark pieces weren't good enough and merely used them as anchor points...


Haha..... it’s like buying a cat bed. The ONLY thing in my apartment that has zero cat fur on it is the stupid cat bed

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bryverine (Oct 22, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Haha..... it’s like buying a cat bed. The ONLY thing in my apartment that has zero cat fur on it is the stupid cat bed


Ts (and animals) are always funny like that. I had a setup made that was"super sweet" for my maculata. Of course, he setup shop in the back corner away from the "perfect" home.... what can you do, huh?


----------



## Pokie11 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pokies, Psalmos, Tapinauchenius. I have these, and pretty much all of them use their barks.


----------



## BC1579 (Dec 1, 2017)

When I got my first Pokie I provided her with a vertical tube hide and did not include any other fake plants or anything. It took a few days and a couple of crickets for her to get settled in and now she’s webbed up the inside. 

I went and added some fakies a few days later. 

I don’t think they “imprint” on something the way a dog or cat does, but I think they learn it’s safe and dark and it becomes their retreat.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Made my versicolor a split tree, having hopeful imaginations of her building a web tube throughout the center. But no...... she’s in the back corner on the bottom

Cat gave the enclosure a rub of approval

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andaingean (Dec 8, 2017)

An avic is just about guaranteed to use everything but the cork bark tube you put there just for it to make home. It will web behind it,on the side of it, even above it. Then it will poop on the walls every night when your asleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

